
Ask HN: How do you not ruin your back (as an engineer)? - creimers
Working as a software engineer, I&#x27;m sitting&#x2F;standing (==&gt; not moving!) for ~8 hours a day. Six years into the profession, I&#x27;m starting to feel the negative effects this has on my body, especially my back.<p>I eat healthy food and I do sports ~2x a week, but still I feel I need to go beyond this to avoid a physical breakdown before I turn 40 (or even 35).<p>So my question is: How do you not ruin your back&#x2F;body (as an engineer)?
======
ciguy
Back pain started for me in my late 20s, I'm now early 30s and no longer have
back pain. I did 2 things that seemed to help.

1: Start lifting heavy weights, focusing on primary lifts, especially
Deadlifts and Squats. Start out with no weight on the bar, and add 1 or 2 KG,
3x per week. I used the Stronglifts 5x5 program as a guide. The Deadlifts seem
to be key for me, as they exercise my lower back. I also do a lot of situps to
increase core strength.

2: Stop sitting for long periods. I use a pomodoro system to break my work up
into 25 minute shifts. Of course sometimes I'm deep into something and work
for longer, but I always get up and go for a walk after a work sessions of 25
mins or more. This doesn't actually affect my productivity as much as I
thought since I'm usually thinking about work stuff while I walk anyway. If
anything I am better for the short breaks and thinking time.

Doing those 2 things solved my back issues, hopefully they help you as well.

~~~
lamchob
I second every comment on heavy lifting and do it myself on regular basis. But
please, if you have never "lifted" before don't just waltz into a gym and
start yanking on barbells. This can kill your back for good.

OP's Stronglift 5x5 is based on another program, "Starting Strength". Invest
the money into the "Starting Strength" book by Mark Rippetoe. This book is
"standart" in the powerlifting community and it's a treasure trove on body
mechanics and "strength science". It will help you understand how to perform
the basic barbell moves, based on body mechanics. For example, a lot of people
struggle with mobility during squats. Don't push your depth with poor form,
but ease into it, until you can go "ass to grass".

Edit: Record your lifts on a regular basis, to check your form. If you are
unsure, /r/fitness provides form-checks.

------
AnimalMuppet
Being an engineer probably ruins your back less than being a furniture mover
or a ditch digger.

That said, you're starting to have problems. Now what?

First, pay attention. When you're sitting, listen to your back (and neck). If
it's a bit off, _do something_. Change your position (posture matters a lot).
Stretch. Get up and walk around for a few minutes.

Second, I stretch every morning, both my legs and my back. (I should stretch
my neck, too, but I don't.)

Third, I go to a chiropractor every other week. I know chiropractors have a
bad reputation on HN, and I don't buy the whole thing. Chiropractors are going
to cure cancer? No thanks, I'll try an oncologist. I'll even skip the
nutritional supplements they recommend. But for straightening out my spine?
Yeah, they do all right at that.

------
0x54MUR41
Some previous discussions that I recommend:

* Ask HN: How do you keep a good posture when you spend most of your type sitting? (82 comments) [0]

* Ask HN: Posture – what do you do during work to avoid back pain? (69 comments) [1]

* Ask HN: How do I fix my posture after years at the computer? (20 comments) [2]

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16529054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16529054)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12652368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12652368)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12652368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12652368)

~~~
creimers
Thanks!

------
jazzyjazzy
Deadlifts and yoga are key.

Deadlifts strengthen the exact muscles a developer lifestyle neglect: back,
wrist/forearms, and legs. They're easy to learn too via Youtube videos.

Yoga, on the other hand, will stretch said muscles out.

You can find a bit more about that at [https://algodaily.com/lessons/solving-
the-health-problems-of...](https://algodaily.com/lessons/solving-the-health-
problems-of-software-engineers)

------
jugjug
I was in a similar position. I started to train with Ido Portal and my
problems quickly went away. Here are the basics:

* Every day is a spine day. Do 10 minutes of spine waves every day to increase vertebrae mobility - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tlMntE1WzQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tlMntE1WzQ)

* Change positions when working. Learn to squat in a relaxed position. - [http://placeofpersistence.com/30-30-squat-challenge-by-ido-p...](http://placeofpersistence.com/30-30-squat-challenge-by-ido-portal/)

* Learn to hang passively - [http://placeofpersistence.com/30-day-hanging-challenge-by-id...](http://placeofpersistence.com/30-day-hanging-challenge-by-ido-portal-shoulder-forearm-strength/)

* Learn a handstand. This had tremendous advantages to my wrists, elbows, shoulders, spine, core.

My spine is healthy, flexible and strong as never before.

BTW, I wholeheartedly recommend Ido Portal's approach for movement. It was a
game changer for me.

------
abstractspoon
I use one of those kneeling chairs that increases the angle between the legs
and torso and allows a proportion of my upper body weight to be transmitted
down my legs and through my knees, instead of being transmitted through the
pelvis on to a regular chair. In the year or so I've been using it, I very
rarely experience any hip/glut pain and zero upper back pain. I also do 3 yoga
classes a week...

------
raquo
Start by finding a good physiotherapist and doing what they say. Don't confuse
with chiropractors.

------
natalyarostova
Deadlifts.

------
kojeovo
in addition to lifting: mobility exercises, foam rolling, physio

------
nf05papsjfVbc
Good form deadlifts.

